# LG Phone - "please check COM port and connect in idle screen" error message



## acidspunk (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi,

i have an LG chocolate KG800 mobile phone and us the LG PC Suite software to interface with my PC.

when i try to access my messages or contacts through the software the following message comes up... 
"fail to connect to the mobile handset, please check COM port and connect in idle screen. Due to the multifunction, despite the idle screen it can be failed to connect" (note the good use of grammar!)

the phone is connected via USB and has been recognised by my operating ssytem (win XP Pro).

any ideas?


----------



## acidspunk (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: LG Phone - "please check COM port and connect in idle screen" error message*

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION

when i go to control panel>modems its says the LGE Mobile USB modem is attached to COM 3. if i go to device manager>ports only COM1 and LPT1 are listed


----------

